# Day 21 Progesterone test



## Sarah1972

I went to the doctor today to get the result of my dsy 21 test. The doctor (who looked to be about 12 years old) couldn't understand why I was emotional about the fact that I'm not pregnant yet, saying that it isn't unusual to try for a year before getting pregnant. I kept telling him that it was unusual *for me* as I've had confirmed pregnancies 3 times before and I conceived immediately I started trying. He just didn't understand why this would make a person feel like something was wrong 

Anyway, he said that my progesterone level on day 21 was 24, and that this is a good sign. He also said that a cycle of between 21 and 28 days is also considered normal.

Any thoughts on this?

Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

What measurements were used ?  You need to be aware that different labs use varying measurements so you need to take this into consideration when comparing hormone levels otherwise it's taking them completely out of context.

30nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml

Progesterone should be tested 7dpo so having tested cd21 assumes you ovulated cd14.

Most clinics look for a level of 30 nmol/l or over (some say over 40 nmol/l) to indicate you ovulated.

If your level was 24 ng/ml then this would be approx 72 nmol/l which is a really good progesterone level.

If your level was 24 nmol/l then this would be seen as "borderline" ovulation...if the levels are just below 30 nmol/l (in the 20's) then it may mean that you were tested on the wrong day (as progesterone peaks at 7dpo) or that the egg was immature so could cause poor fertilisation.

Your GP is completely correct, not everyone has regular 28 day cycles with ovulation on cd14.  Your luteal phase (from ovulation to period) can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal...it's a complete myth that it's exactly 14 days between ovulation and period.  I ovulate fine with no problems and good, high progesterone levels...but I ovulate on cd14/15 every month but my cycles are 30/31 days so I have a long luteal phase which is fine.

I appreciate that you've always conceived straight away previously but if I recall your previous posts, your youngest child is now 5 years old and you're 34, but you've only been ttc your 3rd for 6 months which, to be honest, is not very long.  Were you on any form of hormonal contraception before starting to ttc this time ?  If so, it can take several months for your ovaries to reawaken after being "dormant" for a few years, so realistically, you wouldn't have been "actively" ttc until you started ovulating after stopping the hormone contraception.  Obviously, if you weren't on any hormone contraception, then this wouldn't be the case, but still, 6 months is still relatively short time to be ttc when you're now 34 years old.  As you get older it can take a little longer to conceive.

Even perfectly healthy couples with no fertility/gynae problems can take up to a year, sometimes longer, to conceive.  I'm not trying to patronising as I can appreciate how frustrating it must be that you've had no problems conceiving before and then all of a sudden it's taking you a bit longer...when we first started ttc, I remember thinking 3 months was a lifetime to be trying...but sadly over 4 years down the line we're still ttc number 1 (although conceived 5 times, once 18yrs ago, twice naturally since ttc and twice with IVF/FET)...and I'm 38 with quite a few things effecting my fertility.  Obviously I'm not medically qualified but as it appears that your hormone levels are fine, your cycles are regular, you've conceived with no problems before etc, then I wouldn't have thought you had anything to get overly worried about so try not to be too disheatened as I'm sure it will happen for you soon.

If you're already charting your temperatures then maybe continue doing this, try using something like Persona monitor which pinpoints your most fertile phase by detecting LH surge (and you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours later)...try this, along with a complementary therapy such as  acupuncture and/or reflexology and fingers crossed it won't be too much longer before you're pg again.  The only other thing is to maybe get another progesterone blood test done in a couple of months if you've still not conceived...get it tested 7dpo and not necessarily on cd21.

A couple of friends of mine, who have absolutely nothing wrong with them, conceived within 3 mths with their first but then it took them almost a year with the 2nd...they were told this was perfectly normal and nothing to be concerned about...so although easier said than done, I would try not to get stressed that you've got something wrong with you at this stage.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Sarah1972

Thanks for your answer - you are much more helpful than the doctor - I hope he will get better with practise!  I had a non-hormonal coil before ttc, so that isn't a factor, but obviously my age is and the fact that my youngest child is 5 years old.  I suppose I'm being a bit neurotic about it, and I probably need to chill out a bit  


Wishing you good luck too!

Sarah x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi again

Unfortunately GP's are just that...General Practitioners...and they don't always have a huge amount of knowledge when it comes to fertility issues 

Wishing you lots of luck & hope you don't have to wait too much longer 

Take care
Natasha


----------

